# I Didn't Sign Up For This...



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Goldenlover1212 said:


> I have a 6 month old Golden Retriever Puppy and she has many behavioral issues. When my mom or I sit down and we aren't playing/paying attention to her, she barks at us and bites our legs and feet. We thought it was because she just wanted attention and to play, so we were told to ignore her and ignoring her only makes things worse. When you ignore her she goes crazy and growls at you and barks and bites. When we try to go into another room she follows us and bites the back of our legs the whole walk to the other room until we get over the baby gate. Also sometimes when we walk her to go to the bathroom she does this thing where she bites the leash and when you try to pull it away she growls. Also if I tried to take it out of her mouth she lunges at my hands. I've tried ignoring that as well and also spraying the leash with bitter apple spray but, she still continues to bite the leash. As a result of biting the leash she has gotten off of the leash multiple times. Not really sure what to do now. We are so overwhelmed. Thank you.


It's sounding like a puppy and one that needs beaucoup exercise and training. I would get that pup a lot more exercise, be very clear about 'no, you can't bite me' and start training. Mostly she sounds like she is desperate for attention and play.

More experienced people will probably chime in to help. 

Maddie was very bad about the leash thing. She still will grab it if she gets bored and thinks I'm not willing to give her serious grief about it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If my guys act like that it's either -

1. A cry for attention and a need to burn off energy.

2. They have to poop.

My guys generally go outside to run around and play several times a day in addition to training and in addition to 3 mile walks every day. 

They are not couch potatoes.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

EXERCISE!!! I had a dog do this exact thing. My whole family was covered in scrapes and bite marks. She just needed more exercise. A tired dog is a good dog. Mocha ended up needed three 30-45 minute walks a day, plus ball/Frisbee time, plus multiple short obedience sessions each day.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Look up my posts prior to November. Tayla was as bad as they come. What finally helped us was when someone suggested using a can of compressed air. NEVER spray it at the dog, but have several small ones around the house. What we did was when she would bite at my husband he would say no bite and at the same time I'd hide the can and spray it behind my back, startling her. After a couple times she was much better. My issues with her usually occurred on walks. Hubby would hold the can and I'd say no bite, he'd spray and I'd put her in a sit. Different things work for different dogs. We still have cans around, but usually reaching for one does the trick. Good luck.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Every time Ellie would get incorrigible like this, I'd get her out and burn off some energy. She's grown out of it now, at almost 14 months old. It would normally be in the evening.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This is puppy who wants to play behaviour. It's also quite prevalent in toddlers.

They're babies and don't know how to express "I want to play with you NOW" so they act out in ways you don't appreciate.

A very tired puppy is a very good puppy. 

Aside from that, it may be good for you and the family to enroll in some training sessions and to read up a bit on puppy behaviour.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

But you DID sign up for this!!!!
You brought home a retriever puppy! 
They do not come out of the womb trained, calm, and obedient....
Get to a training class that will help you manage her attention seeking behavior and channel her energy into behaviors taht you do find acceptable...but if you dont start NOW...she will only get worse...excepts she will be larger and be even more demanding. This is the slippery slope that leads so many Goldens and labs and other sproting dogs to be surrendered to rescue....or tied up in yards...


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with all the post exercise and lots of training, don't over do if it's too hot out but a simple 15 min game of fetch burns so much energy, do that twice a day if you cant walk her. Get her to an obedience class ASAP.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Exercise, training and a reliable routine. Bear goes for a 6km walk/jog at 5.30am. He crashes when he gets home and is very manageable for the day. If I don't take him the difference is huge, and it's much harder. Do some training with a professional, worth every cent. Get into a routine so your dog can expect what is expected of him and when. If you don't crate, then at least confine him to his safe area with a treat toy. I tether bear in his mat area, and he gets something which will keep him occupied, and he appreciates this time. Remember, happy dog, happy owner...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> But you DID sign up for this!!!!
> You brought home a retriever puppy!
> They do not come out of the womb trained, calm, and obedient....
> Get to a training class that will help you manage her attention seeking behavior and channel her energy into behaviors taht you do find acceptable...but if you dont start NOW...she will only get worse...excepts she will be larger and be even more demanding. This is the slippery slope that leads so many Goldens and labs and other sproting dogs to be surrendered to rescue....or tied up in yards...


 
Wiser words!!!!!

Quite often I feel like the anti sales person when people inquire about a puppy. I go on and on about the excercize they will need, the training, the puppy biting, and the general distruction of property. Almost every puppy becomes a "red tornado" by 6 months of age. Unfortunatly, that puppy is now in the living room!!!

Training + Exercize + Consistent Boundaries make for a well behaved dog.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I agree with what everyone here has said. Golden puppies are hard work. They're very cute from a distance, but sharky and belligerently disobedient as pups.

The lucky thing is that they're smart and easier to train than most breeds, so it's your responsibility to do that. Part of it is the age, and part of it is training. You should definitely take your pup to *several* training classes over the coming months.

Also consider buying books and/or videos. Ian Dunbar is a fantastic resource. My trainer recommends this book to clients, as well: Don't Shoot the Dog!: The New Art of Teaching and Training: Karen Pryor: 9781860542381: Amazon.com: Books

Good luck! I'm sure with lots of patience and work, things will get better!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As my post said I never fully realized how hard it would be. I can't tell you the times I cried over Tayla. The one thing I would not do is give up because that doomed her and made me a failure, someone not worthy to every have another dog in my eyes. You just keep at it day after day and then one day you say, wow, today was a good day and then wow this was a good week and so forth. It's the hardest work I've ever done with a dog, but I know she is turning into a great dog.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I must be the only whose dog gets wild when he's tired. Enough exercise keeps him from destroying the house (actually he's never been like that), but when he's really tired at the end of the day, sometimes there is nothing to be done but put him to bed. He's going on two now, and it's not really a big deal anymore. But at six months to a year, we couldn't figure out why the puppy didn't have the good sense to go to sleep when he was tired. Instead of attacking our feet, throwing toys, jumping on the couch, etc. Those were some long evenings.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

First, welcome to the Forum. You have come to a place where there are many people who have experienced the problem that you describe. One GRF saying that I take to heart is that "a tired dog is a good dog."

I hope that others chime in and help you find a path forward.

Good luck!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

quilter said:


> I must be the only whose dog gets wild when he's tired. Enough exercise keeps him from destroying the house (actually he's never been like that), but when he's really tired at the end of the day, sometimes there is nothing to be done but put him to bed. He's going on two now, and it's not really a big deal anymore. But at six months to a year, we couldn't figure out why the puppy didn't have the good sense to go to sleep when he was tired. Instead of attacking our feet, throwing toys, jumping on the couch, etc. Those were some long evenings.



Wyatt was like that at that age in the evening. He would be like a cranky child that needed a nap. He didn't need more exercise he needed sleep. So off to bed he went.


----------



## Goldenlover1212 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who responded to this post. I will definitely take into account the things you have said.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Exercise and training. You need to redirect and the only way you can redirect (i.e. ask for a different behavior such as sit, down, watch me etc.) is if you have trained those behaviors. Then you reward the good behavior. They are smart dogs. She can learn and wants to learn. She wants to do SOMETHING, ANYTHING be it good or bad. You need to teach her the good and get her to do that instead of the bad. It's a cry for attention and you need to give it to her but under your terms. Just make sure it's positive. Dogmantics Dog Training | Progressive Reinforcement Dog Training


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

Exercise and lots of it! Our 18 month old goes for 2 hour hikes 3-4 days/week, swims and retrieves for 30 minutes/day when the weather is good and no matter what gets at least 2.5 hours of walks/day on non hike/rainy days. She also goes to obedience once per week and we do a 15-30 minute obedience session at home every day. Golden retrievers are smart and energetic, if they are not adequately exercised and stimulated they act out - like you're seeing. When Marlow's 2 month confinement was up post hip surgery recently and we started walks again I seriously thought about leaving her tied to a post somewhere (not seriously but...). She was bored out of her mind after not getting any exercise for so long and barked at us during walks, tugged on the leash endlessly and was just horrible - embarrassing behaviour from a 16 month old who is well trained and hard to control in a 63lb dog. But as we were able to increase her exercise to the amount described above all of her problem behaviour has gone away - she's happy, tired and manageable.

Don't give up on your puppy. Bringing a dog home means you committed to providing it with the exercise and socialization it needs, even if it means 3+ hours per day everyday like us. If you support her like she needs you will get a loyal, gentle, smart, funny and beautiful companion after a couple of years. Don't forget - goldens mature mentally slowly and need positive reinforcement.

Also giving them something to chew at night is a great idea....Marlow chews for 1-2 hours at night happily on a bullystick and crashes right out. Good luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Goldenlover1212 said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded to this post. I will definitely take into account the things you have said.


Welcome to the forum Goldenlover and I appreciate your open minded consideration of the advice you've been given. It's all pretty spot on. I joined a Hunting/Retrieving club with my Golden pup this year and it has been a real eye opener for me. Going out and watching Retrievers do what they were bred for is amazing. These dogs have so much GO, they will sprint 50 yards at full tilt down an embankment, swim as hard as they can for 100 yards across a pond and then run another 50 yards up a hill for a thrown dummy and then search for it at full throttle and return the same way they came. And if you let them rest and the weather isn't too warm, they will do it over and over. They were made to do this. They desperately need aerobic exercise and some obedience training practice on a daily basis. You put together a daily plan and check back with us in two weeks, I bet you will report improvement if you are CONSISTENT. Best of luck, we're pulling for you and your dog....
BTW, we'd love to see photos of your pup


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My last Golden was born old. Mellow from the womb. 4.5 month Olliver not so much. I am used to dogs of all sorts my whole life and pet sit as well, so am familiar with what they are looking for. Still, was not ready for level of Olliver's energy when he first came home. I quickly changed my way of thinking as Bob Dylan would say and got working with him.
So, I figured out a routine that works really well for him, so he is not too tired, too full of energy or bored. Its worked great:
WAKE 5:30 am: When he gets up he is hungry and full of piss and vinegar. This is prime rascally time, so I feed, do light training exercises and then nice long, brisk walk. 

7ish: As this is prime nippy time for him, after walk, settle him down and redirect his biting to kongs/bones/and other things. (He is getting better with biting as he ages).

8-8:30 He is worn out from training, food, stimulation and walking. NAPTIME!He sleeps well.
Pre noon wake: Light play and learning to behave while mommy gets work done.
Noon: Lunch.
After lunch: Swim/errands in car/walk around property/outside gardening until 2pm naptime
2-4: Sleeps
4-5 predinner lessons or talking or learning or roaming around outside discovering things with mom.
5-dinner
Post dinner: (2nd prime bitey/bored time): Outside play/short walk/swim/fetch/go to park, etc. Couple hours of mental/physical stimulation to get him worn out.
8:30 pm: Bed. 
He sleeps thru the night.
The times are not always exact, but general idea. We are not always home and some days I have a lot of work to wade thru so times are abbreviated or earlier, schedule changes, but he always has playtime to tire him out, learning time to teach his lessons, quiet time and of course belly rub/love time and eating time and plenty of frozen kongs in between to keep him occupied time.

I figure dogs are just like kids. With kids you have about 2 years to teach them the basic way you want them to behave. With puppies its more like 6 months. Of course for each the learning never ends then, but if u sacrifice time and energy for them at these critical times, then they usually turn out pretty much the way you'd hoped.

I have a neighbor that just had to get a springer spaniel (against my advice as they are very low energy people and springers are NOT low energy dogs). That neighbor has complained about that dog every day for last 8 years. The dog demand barks. whines, soils in the house, and is disruptive and unmannerly. Shame, as is he is a very good dog that could have been trained to be a wonderful household pet, but they never had the time or inclination to follow thru with the consistent routine and training required to make a dog a pleasant household member. And they chose the wrong breed for their lifestyle. Now they spent all these years with their "mistake." And he spent all these years frustrated and stuck in a crate all day.
Sad.
Good luck! And last thing I would say is Join Puppy Class!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Keep doing what you're doing. Hang in there. She should hopefully grow out of it.


----------



## DesmondsMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

This sounds like maybe a dominance issue? Maybe some training classes will instill yourself as the leader of the pack. Because from her behavior she is trying to treat you like an equal. A professional dog trainer will be able to give you clear instruction but I have a few tips. 

- When feeding meals, act and make sounds like you are eating her food first. This way she knows that you are the leader and get to eat first.

- When walking through doors, always step into the doorway before your dog. The leader of the pack is always in front. 

- Similar to the last point, enforce the HEEL on walks. If she gets outs of control, a loooong walk once or twice a day may help. Playing at home will get some of her physical energy out but it seems like she needs mental work. At home, you might seem like her playmate. But on the leash, you are the leader and she will follow you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

DesmondsMommy said:


> This sounds like maybe a dominance issue? Maybe some training classes will instill yourself as the leader of the pack. Because from her behavior she is trying to treat you like an equal. A professional dog trainer will be able to give you clear instruction but I have a few tips.
> 
> - When feeding meals, act and make sounds like you are eating her food first. This way she knows that you are the leader and get to eat first.
> 
> ...


This is a puppy. Dominance? I don't think so.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Definitely puppy behavior - they need both mental and physical exercise.


----------



## Goldenlover1212 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you again everyone. I'm definitely going to take everything that you have said into consideration. I will post a picture of her in a little while. Thank you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Goldenlover, any updates - how are things going with your new 'puppy management' plan?? Would love some photos


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

This sounds like my Tucker, I love all animals but a golden was not on my list of dogs to get because of the energy level. Well, my daughters friend got a 6 week old golden and we puppy sat him from day one, at the age of 4 months they decided they couldnt keep him, my daughter begged and begged for us to take him and I kept saying no, I didnt want to deal with all of that energy and I knew it would be me who was going to be the soul caregiver. Well, I am a sucker and we took him and all of his energy, the biting at our clothes, and butts, trying to walk him was a nightmare, he would grab his leash and pull and jump on us the whole time, and i would tell my daughter "this is why I didnt want a golden!" it was frustrating. Plus he was afraid of everything, all cars, trucks, flags, wind chimes. I signed him and I up for obedience classes and made sure he had plenty of exercise, Tucker is now 13months and I am in love with him. He still has his moments but he is soooo much better. Hang in there they are a lot of work but so worth it. I cannot imagine my life without him.


----------



## Goldenlover1212 (Jun 29, 2013)

robinrd said:


> This sounds like my Tucker, I love all animals but a golden was not on my list of dogs to get because of the energy level. Well, my daughters friend got a 6 week old golden and we puppy sat him from day one, at the age of 4 months they decided they couldnt keep him, my daughter begged and begged for us to take him and I kept saying no, I didnt want to deal with all of that energy and I knew it would be me who was going to be the soul caregiver. Well, I am a sucker and we took him and all of his energy, the biting at our clothes, and butts, trying to walk him was a nightmare, he would grab his leash and pull and jump on us the whole time, and i would tell my daughter "this is why I didnt want a golden!" it was frustrating. Plus he was afraid of everything, all cars, trucks, flags, wind chimes. I signed him and I up for obedience classes and made sure he had plenty of exercise, Tucker is now 13months and I am in love with him. He still has his moments but he is soooo much better. Hang in there they are a lot of work but so worth it. I cannot imagine my life without him.


 This sounds exactly like my golden, who's name is Sandy. She does everything that you said that your dog did. I thought she was the only one who did all those things. I'm glad to know that I'm not all alone. Thank you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Goldenlover1212 said:


> This sounds exactly like my golden, who's name is Sandy. She does everything that you said that your dog did. I thought she was the only one who did all those things. I'm glad to know that I'm not all alone. Thank you.


Knowing you are not alone makes it more bearable. I was there for 8 months and now things are 85% better.


----------



## Goldenlover1212 (Jun 29, 2013)

When she was a tiny puppy:









Now:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Golden lover-I cant see your pics ? (cant wait to see her) but want to say: you are definetley not alone !
Olliver has been very easy with some things: training, walking, sleeping, potty and just a nudge at other things: Biting/demand barking, rascally behavior.

But as most others, I exercise a lot with him. I suggest trying an exercise u will enjoy too so you will do it happily. We hike and swim. I love both. It is not a chore for me to do these things (except in the freezing rain).

I do obedience class with him once a week, and altho have always trained my own dogs, with great results, am really enjoying the socialization and more in depth focus of formal classes.

And I have also learned what makes him: feisty/happy/ content and cranky.
So, when he is in our faces at end of day, being a tyrant, and he has walked miles and chased balls and dug rocks and swam lakes, then I know he is just over tired. So in crate he goes.

He is now on brink of 5 months and just this past week has really toned down the biting and end of day junk. I feel we are turning a corner. I hope it continues, but I know adolescence is around the corner.

So hang in there. You are not alone. We all have been thru some trials and then many tribulations. Its a lot of early work and then big dividends. Good luck!


----------



## Goldenlover1212 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry. Hopefully this works. If you can see these pictures, the first one is of her the very first day we got her. I put her into a dog bed at petsmart and she was so scared. The second one is of her now. As you can tell she isn't that cute little fluff ball anymore. I still think that shes cute but she is definitely growing up.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I would pay $29.97 for that adorable puppy 
She is beautiful. What lovely soulful eyes.
Best of luck with her.
Please come back often and bring pics and stories.
Robin and Olliver


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

This sounds like typical golden retriever puppy behavior. Lacie did all those things and, at 14 months, she still barks for attention, jumps up and mouths to invite you to play with her. It does get better, as I am seeing. It can be frustrating, painful, and draining but, as the others have said, more exercise, see if a poop or pee break is necessary, crate if you have to, and have plenty of chew toys on hand. It does get better...honest.


----------



## Goldenlover1212 (Jun 29, 2013)

tomw said:


> This sounds like typical golden retriever puppy behavior. Lacie did all those things and, at 14 months, she still barks for attention, jumps up and mouths to invite you to play with her. It does get better, as I am seeing. It can be frustrating, painful, and draining but, as the others have said, more exercise, see if a poop or pee break is necessary, crate if you have to, and have plenty of chew toys on hand. It does get better...honest.


Thank you! I've been taking her for more walks and exercising her more often and she is getting a little bit better. I've also started taking her to a training class once a week and its helping her so far, we will see how it goes.


----------

